# 10 gallon tank



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You won't need pressurized CO2 with that Hamilton Bay light.

Nice tank though. Exotic Aquarium?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

epicfish said:


> You won't need pressurized CO2 with that Hamilton Bay light.
> 
> Nice tank though. Exotic Aquarium?


i wont need pressurized? i dont think that i want to go back to diy(too much work). lol yeah it was from exotic.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

ddtran46 said:


> i wont need pressurized? i dont think that i want to go back to diy(too much work). lol yeah it was from exotic.


I doubt you'll need any CO2 at all. Excel dosing will probably be enough.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Any suggestions on a style for this tank? I dont know what to do with this tank...


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

I would suggest a tall grass all around the back and a short distance around the sides- might contrast well with the one next to it.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Most of us go by watts per gallon and any number over 2wpg we would use CO2. I use Excel and dry ferts with no problems with algae. Plant growth is slower but I did not want to trim every couple of days.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

would 27 watts be 2.7 wpg for the 10 gallon then? I think i want to make this tank pressurized.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Crystalview said:


> Most of us go by watts per gallon and any number over 2wpg we would use CO2. I use Excel and dry ferts with no problems with algae. Plant growth is slower but I did not want to trim every couple of days.


The "WPG rule" breaks down with tanks smaller than 10 or so gallons and with tanks larger than approximately 90 gallons. Special provisions also have to be made for deeper tanks, of course. This 10 gallon tank needs around 3.5+ WPG in order for CO2 to be necessary...at least in my opinion.



ddtran46 said:


> would 27 watts be 2.7 wpg for the 10 gallon then? I think i want to make this tank pressurized.


In your case, I'd go with a 36W unit with good reflectors if you want to bump it up to a high light setup.

Even if you put a 28W Coralife fixture, you still won't _need_ CO2.

CO2 will help at any lighting level. I'm just saying that with the Hamilton setup, it won't be necessary and that the tank can be managed with just Excel alone. Definitely not a problem if you want to use CO2 on it.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

You would have a lot more color options with the plants with CO2. Do you know about our Plant club in Sac? http://groups.yahoo.com/group/sacaquaticplant/
Great place to exchange plants and info.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Love the little tank next to the new set up


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

will the 27 watt be able to at least grow hc or dwarf hairgrass?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> Love the little tank next to the new set up


thanks


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

That's very interesting Eric. Could you explain why more wattage in a 10g? I would have guessed less seeing the tank is shorter and more narrow then most average tanks.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Crystalview said:


> That's very interesting Eric. Could you explain why more wattage in a 10g? I would have guessed less seeing the tank is shorter and more narrow then most average tanks.


Minimum Lighting Threshold: http://www.rexgrigg.com/mlt.html


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Cool



epicfish said:


> Minimum Lighting Threshold: http://www.rexgrigg.com/mlt.html


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok here is the tank with the light and substrate(no water) is this enough substrate?
















I am planning on buying more flourite because i think i dont have enough. I also plan on buying driftwood and stem plants for this tank.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Crystalview, the wpg rule does not hold true in tanks 10 gallon and under because we oversimplify using the wpg rule by ignoring the intensity and lumens of the lighting. Basically, a 27 watt light is simply not intense enough to spur the kind of growth that, say, a 40 watt light would over a nano tank. 

Prime example: A 5 watt light over a 1 gallon tank will grow very little, if anything, even though it's technically 5wpg.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

DDtran46,
Looks like enough substrate to me. Typically rule is 2 inches, but higher at the back for a decent slope. Is that all flourite black?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

FrostyNYC said:


> DDtran46,
> Looks like enough substrate to me. Typically rule is 2 inches, but higher at the back for a decent slope. Is that all flourite black?


yeah it is all flourite black. I was planning on buying more flourite black and then top it off with some extra flourite black sand i have on top.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

do you think i can grow hc or dwarf hairgrass with 27 watts?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok i have decided to make a "river" in this tank.








does anyone know where i can buy white sand? i dont want to buy those 50lb bags. just enough to fill up the gap.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Exotic Aquarium sells it by the pound. 6643 Franklin Blvd off 47th


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Crystalview said:


> Exotic Aquarium sells it by the pound. 6643 Franklin Blvd off 47th


thanks. hahaha. i was just at exotic today.:icon_lol: they have white sand? i see play sand.. i guess ive never noticed it.


----------



## asimkhatri (Sep 17, 2007)

can u tellme the brand and flow rate of U filter..?


----------



## midnightk (Sep 24, 2008)

looks like a pp mini. idk what it rated at tho . =P


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

petco sells silica sand made for reptiles. they come in varying bag sizes. and grain sizes. you have the really fine ones and the larger ones. look in the reptile section.


----------



## charpark (Jan 29, 2008)

I doubt that 27w Home Depot light will be sufficient. I have that same light *AND *a 14 watt 10000k strip lamp over a 7 gallon minibow and have never gotten "high light." From my experience I've always supported the idea that the WPG rule does not apply to small tanks at all. 

All the reds I've bought tend to turn green and growth is only moderate, nothing crazy. Some plants I haven't been able to grow at all with that lighting.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

i have the mini red sea filter


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Nice start.

I'd say get more light and more flow. The Red Sea filter's probably not going to cut it. It's not even strong enough for my Mini-S (3.5 gallons)!

Were it my tank, I'd poor about 40W+, lots and lots of flow, and then I'd add CO2. (I'd reckon that even two of the Hampton Bay lamps might not be ideal. Their light spread is kind of lacking in my experience. [I should note that many have had fantastic results with this lamp; I've find that there are better alternatives out there in terms of intensity and spread.])

I'd also steepen up your substrate. It'll make more of the carpet that you seem like you're planning to plant visible.

With all your planning, you can tell that this tank is going to be great.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Ugly Genius said:


> Nice start.
> 
> I'd say get more light and more flow. The Red Sea filter's probably not going to cut it. It's not even strong enough for my Mini-S (3.5 gallons)!
> 
> ...


i have to agree with UG on this. i did a 10 gallon tank, and i did with an eheim ecco (plus an azoo palm filter on a timer for additional flow and aireation at night), DIY CO2 at 32ppm, and a 40w PC from Current USA. i LOVE the hampton bay lamp; i had great results with it, *over 2.5 gallons*. i would also like to mention that while my plants grew well, the rotala rotundifolia in there didnt get pink tips even at the very surface.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok here is a picture of my tank with water inside. I currently dont have any money to buy driftwood and plants. So i Guess i have to wait.... and for the filter, would it be ok if i buy another red sea nano filter?(dont have enough to buy a canister filter)


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

looks good so far man!!


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

I would suggest a Hagen Aquaclear 20 or even a 30(if you can afford it) HoB filter for your 10g tank. I personally run the Hagen AC 30 on my 10g, the Hagen AC 50 on my 20g, and the AC70(may be an XP1 soon) on my 29g. I am very pleased with them, and you can find them for very fair prices online.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

hyphination said:


> looks good so far man!!


thanks:biggrin:


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

where are you plannin to buy your plants? 

Exotic has been lacking in plant selection the last few times i've been there.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Exotic's plants come in as they run out. That can take awhile. So I have had to place a special order with them (no extra cost).
On the forum I posted above I have really gotten some nice size plants Post what you are looking for there. You could probably pic then up this weekend. Most of the guys live on your side of Sac. Tom Barr's life, job and hobby is plants so he has gathered like minds in his group.
I am in the bay area this weekend and have been told Aqua and Oceans in the City are nice plant stores. Since our weather is nice I will be visiting there.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> where are you plannin to buy your plants?
> 
> Exotic has been lacking in plant selection the last few times i've been there.


 I am not sure where to buy my plants actually. Exotic doesnt have the plants i want, but they do have really nice anubias sometimes. I also dont want to deal with online stuff because i never get it how i would like it to be. does anyone knows a place that sells narrow leaf java fern around here?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok i just bought some narrow leaf ferns on ebay. didnt want to deal with driving to a place that might not have it.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

k just bought a aquaclear 30 filter. only 21.54 including tax!!!


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Like the "river" and the bordering stones.

Is that flourite black sand on top?
On page two, you said something about flourite dark too so i'm a bit confused lol.

Whatever the top substrate is, it looks really good!



ddtran46 said:


> ok here is a picture of my tank with water inside. I currently dont have any money to buy driftwood and plants. So i Guess i have to wait.... and for the filter, would it be ok if i buy another red sea nano filter?(dont have enough to buy a canister filter)


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

ddtran46 said:


> k just bought a aquaclear 30 filter. only 21.54 including tax!!!


I think you'll be pleased with the performance of this filter! Looks like you found an excellent price too.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

CobraGuppy said:


> Like the "river" and the bordering stones.
> 
> Is that flourite black sand on top?
> On page two, you said something about flourite dark too so i'm a bit confused lol.
> ...


Yes that is flourite black sand on top. Flourite dark is slightly larger than black sand.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok i just found 2 tree branches and i used a razor blade to cut off the bark. I still have to boil it. Tell me what you think?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice, but you need more that two


----------



## NanoDan (Oct 11, 2008)

*New to planted tanks*

Hi I am new to planted tanks. I have a 20 gal with flourite substate, 24" 65 watt cf light, and canister filter. I have alot of sunset hygro in background and java moss on driftwood and rock. What would be good plants for mid ground and foreground?








.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Nice, but you need more that two


yeah, i know i need more. It is kind of long so I will snap the twig in half.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

NanoDan said:


> Hi I am new to planted tanks. I have a 20 gal with flourite substate, 24" 65 watt cf light, and canister filter. I have alot of sunset hygro in background and java moss on driftwood and rock. What would be good plants for mid ground and foreground?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear marselia(i cant spell) is a good foreground plant.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is my wood placement.
















What do you guys think? I kinda like it.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I like the wood But I would add a couple more twigs


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

Tank is in desperate need of a background of some sort. Do you plan on balancing the tank with a nice tall/large plant in the left rear corner? I'm interested in seeing how this tank develops.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Black Hills Tj said:


> Tank is in desperate need of a background of some sort. Do you plan on balancing the tank with a nice tall/large plant in the left rear corner? I'm interested in seeing how this tank develops.


I am going to add a background to this tank later. IMO i think tanks looks kinda better without backgrounds, makes it seems bigger.:icon_roll I bought narrow leaf ferns on ebay so im planning to put that where the twigs are.


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

ddtran46 said:


> I am going to add a background to this tank later. IMO i think tanks looks kinda better without backgrounds, makes it seems bigger.:icon_roll I bought narrow leaf ferns on ebay so im planning to put that where the twigs are.


To each his own, but I don't like to see all of my equipment all the time. I run black, white, and blue backgrounds on my 3 tanks.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Black Hills Tj said:


> To each his own, but I don't like to see all of my equipment all the time. I run black, white, and blue backgrounds on my 3 tanks.


dont worry. I will put on a background once i get everything i need for this tank:thumbsup:


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

ddtran46 said:


> dont worry. I will put on a background once i get everything i need for this tank:thumbsup:


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok just set up my tank. it looks ok to me. ill posts pics when i get out of class.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok here is a current picture of my tank.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow with the CO2 your going to be pruning those plants a lot. 
You did not want to see more of your wood? It may be just me but I like to see more wood.
What are you doing to the other side to bring a balance? I can't think of what I would do. When you look at it what draws your eye? I was told that is what I need to balance from. I am stuck on the balance of my own tank, so I am no help there. The white sand sticks out more but I bet it looks different in real life. Some prospectives are hard to see in a pic.
If your anything like most of us you will tweak with it often. 
Great start hope you are having fun


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Crystalview said:


> Wow with the CO2 your going to be pruning those plants a lot.
> You did not want to see more of your wood? It may be just me but I like to see more wood.
> What are you doing to the other side to bring a balance? I can't think of what I would do. When you look at it what draws your eye? I was told that is what I need to balance from. I am stuck on the balance of my own tank, so I am no help there. The white sand sticks out more but I bet it looks different in real life. Some prospectives are hard to see in a pic.
> If your anything like most of us you will tweak with it often.
> Great start hope you are having fun


this tank is not co2 injected. I cant think of anything for the left side also. Im stuck also.:icon_roll


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

will hc die in my tank? no co2, only excel. I dont mind if it grows tall.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is an update of my tank. I just rescaped it, this took me about 2 hours to finish. The hc was a PIA to plant.
















what do you guys think?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

i like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## brt_p (Nov 16, 2008)

change it to nana petite and some moss would be perfect..


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

i like the new layout. i think the foreground is going to look awsome once it fills in.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

hyphination said:


> i like the new layout. i think the foreground is going to look awsome once it fills in.


Thanks. I hope the hc fill in also.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice rescape, but I have to agree with the anubias nana, not the petite but just the nana. I think it would make it more proportional. Those Home Depot lights are great for growing HC in shallow tanks. 

Thumbs up, looks great.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

rekles75 said:


> Nice rescape, but I have to agree with the anubias nana, not the petite but just the nana. I think it would make it more proportional. Those Home Depot lights are great for growing HC in shallow tanks.
> 
> Thumbs up, looks great.


The anubias i have in there are nana's(i think)


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

i just bought 5 white clouds. Now my tank is a little more interesting to me.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

was bored...i thought this was pretty cool...


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That pearling is amazing! I am jealous!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok here is an update of my tank. Not much have changed. I took out some of the java fern because they were dying.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

i bought a pot of baby tears...what do you guys think??


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, you bought a canister filter!

I like the left side, and I think the HC will fill in nicely.Just leave it for a few months and it should become a carpet:thumbsup:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Hey, you bought a canister filter!
> 
> I like the left side, and I think the HC will fill in nicely.Just leave it for a few months and it should become a carpet:thumbsup:


Ive had the canister filter for a while now. It is a zoomed one that i took from my 7 gallon. I hope the hc becomes a carpet, it has been in the tank for more than a month now and it seems like its not growing.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Just bought a batch of rcs. I bought 18 for $24.95. How many shrimps can i have in a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is an update of my fish tank. Any comments?








Should I tear up this tank and just make this a rcs tank? I am getting my Ada Mini M this week I think so I don't think that I will be paying much attention to this.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks good i would leave it or xfer it over to the mini-m and make this an RCS tank .


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

You can have hundreds of RCS in a ten gallon.

I'd keep both tanks. This is a very nice tank and I for me it helps to have at least two planted tanks as when somethings wrong with one, you always have another to feel good about.


----------



## rekles75 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> You can have hundreds of RCS in a ten gallon.
> 
> I'd keep both tanks. This is a very nice tank and I for me it helps to have at least two planted tanks as when somethings wrong with one, you always have another to feel good about.


 
x2, Why not ust keep them both, especially since this one is coming along so nicely.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you think that 1 hampton bay light will still grow hc in this tank? Currently, there are 2 over this tank.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know, maybe. The depth in this tank is great!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## bill|408 (Mar 27, 2007)

its just you, but the hcs spreading . and ima steal that HM .

uhm wheres all the rotalas?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

bill|408 said:


> its just you, but the hcs spreading . and ima steal that HM .
> 
> *uhm wheres all the rotalas?*


That is all I have in the tank..:icon_redf Yeah, the hc is spreading...slowly though.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

My anubias flowered(i think)! This was the best picture I could have taken. Sorry if it is really blurry, there are some gda on the tank.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey you need to update this


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Hey you need to update this


ummm. if you say so.....

















I haven't really cared for this tank after i got the ada so this has been made to a rcs tank.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice tank. I know that you're more interested in your new tank, but I think that you've done quite an amazing job with this one. Keep up the good work and keep those pics coming. I love watching tank progression like this!!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here are some pictures after my gf cleaned my tank. Took out some hc on the left side and added a piece of driftwood covered with christmas moss.








Here is a picture of one of my berried rcs


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

looks good man. you just need something in the background. maybe some crypts?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

haha. I don't want to spend money on this tank anymore. I really don't like the scape of this tank anymore. I might rescape it after my rcs gets big enough to sell.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I just thought of a new scape, so I would like to know what you guys think about it. The rocks will be petrified wood..


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you guys think that this will look good without the hc?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

dont use blyxa, gets very unruley, try some echinodorus tenellus


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

I think you should use Blyxa. Once it get bushy it will become you're favorite plant.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> dont use blyxa, gets very unruley, try some echinodorus tenellus


If you want to give me some, I will definitely try it.:hihi:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> I think you should use Blyxa. Once it get bushy it will become you're favorite plant.


Its already one of my favorite plants. haha


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

If you need any blyxa let me know. I need to start thinning out my feild big time. :thumbsup:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

mizu-chan said:


> If you need any blyxa let me know. I need to start thinning out my feild big time. :thumbsup:


Ok just send some my way. :biggrin:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

I decided not to rescape the tank until sell some of my shrimps first.lol Here are some pics of my red cherry shrimps and my new fishes.








Sorry..couldn't take nice pictures of the fish..


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Added some more moss to the tank. lol








Some pictures of my shrimps. Its hard taking pictures of shrimps.


----------

